# Who can flow at IM?



## maniclion (May 24, 2004)

Any lyricists at IM?  I grew up freestylin' in the 80's to the sound of friends beatboxing and thumping on walls and tables.

J'bo re-energized my flow bug again.



RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRollin in first down the boulevard
when I see this silly kid play actin hard
I called out "Hey guy whats your name"
Chump yells back "BigBallaGA"
In any other situation I'da long time bailed
but I found him amusin so I said "what the hell"
"Hurry up son tell me your tale"
Silly sucka tells me 'bout his girl named Krystal
then showed me his cigarette lighter pistol 
he pulled out a photo of his girl that was obscene
I could tell right off it was cut out of a magazine
Punched the gas as the light turned green
thought to myself "That kids a few pages short of a ream"
Once again the whips in cruise and my minds on focus
When I hear the cry for help "Where can we smoke this?"
I come to halt and scan around
There stands Gr8,Flex and J'bo all afrown
"Come on you haoles hop on in"
"Torch up and let the party begin"
Now everybodies feelin no pressure
when up ahead I see the "blue light special"
I swing hard right for the avenue
We spot Albob and Pitboss sippin' some brews
Damn near wreck my ride from the glare
yeah you know it's Albobs lack of hair
Blinded by the light now my vision is spotty
I stop short in front of a club called Naughty
We step out of the ride with a cool attitude
I toss the keys to the valet OceanDude
He starts huffin' n puffin so I say "What?"
"Sir, your not supposed to drive in this spot"
He's starin at J'booty actin all high makamaka
I said "Dude, J ain't interested in nothin' but some Red Bulls and vodka"
He looked at me like what I said was a shocker
I just said "Don't scratch my car or your boss will have to dock ya"
He just stood there lookin sad so told him "fix your face"
then I turned 'round and strolled into the place 
Didn't come to drink won't fall from grace
came for open mike, never catch me mumblin' like MA$E
My time came and I stepped to the stage
but thats another story continued next page 


You can continue with your perspective of this day in the club or start your own rhyme.

Example: Listenin' to Manic not soundin' like MA$E
when GreekBlondie passed by and I gave chase....


----------



## gr81 (May 24, 2004)

hell yeah Manic, thats tight maYn. lets do the damm thang bro

hey yo, its about time, a battle of witted minds,
siccest of tha nasty if you aks me at this moment in time
always wanted to be the realest and tha illest, who hold tha title,
He's my rival 'n Im inequivocally inexplicablly homicidal,
livin life with a high attached ta hundred sacs thats so phat, 
it'll make you wanna slap yo mamas fat ass back,
is it wrong my infatiation with loaded pistols 'n clips,
esoteric mindstate emcompasses my vice like grip,
this some tight shit, and spitten 'ish by the bunch then,
eaten emceess like I'm smoked out and munchin at a lunchin,
rappin ain't your function, I go hard in the paint like Tim Duncan without fakin the funk man,
yo, I'm from the city where tha weathers always shitty, 'n no pity,
upsided by the grind but blind 'n grity,
always tired while U fall behind in line to a mind more tried n witty,
I told you Im a soldier 4 hire, a live wire, I fly high, eye of the tiger, I die for my desires,
close your eyes, open ears and imagine tha beat,
wile my words put you sound to sleep;

ok thats just some crazy shit of the top. we will see how many others come and drop sum 'ish wit us. I got more shit to spit whenever so let hear it fellas. lets do tha damm thang. peace bitches


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2004)

(Gr81's last 2 lines)
close your eyes, open ears and imagine tha beat,
wile my words put you sound to sleep;

(manic enter)
here we come creepin' in subliminals
we're steppin thru your mind like midnight criminals
thought that was the bass thats me beaten on your cortex
now you feel yourself floatin in a vortex
i can't wait to see who steps up to the mike next
as this shit gets more and more complex


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

Geez G81, put that pic away, your soo turning me on.. thats you correct?


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2004)

Come on y'all hustle hustle
even you ^ the girl with the Muscle
anyone can do this even the King of Brussels
David Hasselhoff, that shit gave me the chuckles
just let the words flow from your mind to your knuckles
come on unleash your head undo those buckles


----------



## gr81 (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Geez G81, put that pic away, your soo turning me on.. thats you correct?




Please tell me you aren't serious. no thats not my ass. I better stop putting pics of hot chicks in my AVI since apparently its gender confusing. Look in my gallery, you will see I am not a hot chick, but a hot guy instead.  that is a phat ass though huh! 
B-E-A-uuutiful..

by the way, you gotta drop a rhyme in this thread so Cmon uscle girl, kick a rap for us! no one else but me and manic seem to be down wit it


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2004)

Once upon a time I found myself in Thailand
let me tell ya 'bout the make you wanna cry land
the gun in your mouth, click, POW and die land
shit goin down all I could do was sigh and
watch as little baby girls sold their flower
to fat old men who like to feel empowered
by having their twisted way with little girls
saw one walk away with a 12 yr old in curls
shit like that had me in search of alternate worlds
wondered into a temple with my mind all swirled
Emptied it out and it all unfurled
I found myself in a dimensionless void
let me tell you it felt like my soul was on steroids
transcending time and space without noise
Forgot about old men who act like little boys
fightin' all the time but their guns are no longer toys
from that day I learned to find the little joys
now don't you mistake me for a pacifist
mess with me I'll inflict so much pain you'll wish you were a masochist
as I pummel you with my smashing fists...
WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 25, 2004)

thats good bro, buts its a lot harder to rhyme in person than revising it while typing !!!

anyone remember that chinese kid on bet a while ago, he was pretty cooL!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Please tell me you aren't serious. no thats not my ass. I better stop putting pics of hot chicks in my AVI since apparently its gender confusing. Look in my gallery, you will see I am not a hot chick, but a hot guy instead.  that is a phat ass though huh!
> B-E-A-uuutiful..
> 
> by the way, you gotta drop a rhyme in this thread so Cmon uscle girl, kick a rap for us! no one else but me and manic seem to be down wit it


Hey, guys can have sexi asses too... 

Very attractive with the lighting lol.

I am not good at rapping, so, carry on..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Please tell me you aren't serious. no thats not my ass. I better stop putting pics of hot chicks in my AVI since apparently its gender confusing. Look in my gallery, you will see I am not a hot chick, but a hot guy instead.  that is a phat ass though huh!
> B-E-A-uuutiful..
> 
> by the way, you gotta drop a rhyme in this thread so Cmon uscle girl, kick a rap for us! no one else but me and manic seem to be down wit it


BTW, I looked at your pics and they suck, give me more hard evidence on what Gr81 is all about


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> thats good bro, buts its a lot harder to rhyme in person than revising it while typing !!!
> 
> anyone remember that chinese kid on bet a while ago, he was pretty cooL!



Freestylin winds up in redundancies and most of your favorite lyrics are written, honed and then microphoned.  I hear rhymes in my head all day, at work low is how I let the music play.  Thinkin lyrics over the barely audible beats, first chance I get I put it down on sheets.  8mile had em on the bus, scribin words he later used in his free busts, check any studio floor you'll find piles of eraser dust, nobodies mind is that quick to wit it just can't adjust.

Heres a little sample: 
...rap permits kids to appreciate the English language by producing comical and meaningful poems set to music.  Rappers don't just walk on stage and talk off the top of their heads. They write their songs, and they put a lot of though into them. Part of rapping is quick wit.  ???Rappers like L.L. Cool J grew up rapping in their neighborhood, and they learned to throw down a quick rhyme when they were challenged??? (Nelson,Gonzales, 1991, 135).  But part of it is thoughtful work over many hours, getting the words to sound just right so that the ideas come across with style. As L.L. Cool J describes it, "I write all my songs down by hand. Each song starts with a word, like any other sentence, and becomes a manuscript." (Nelson, Gonzales, 1991, 137).


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> thats good bro, buts its a lot harder to rhyme in person than revising it while typing !!!
> 
> anyone remember that chinese kid on bet a while ago, he was pretty cooL!



Jin was probably his name, cats got flow doe.
if its so easy Balla then hop in tha cicrle and flip sum shit here! lol


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Hey, guys can have sexi asses too...
> 
> Very attractive with the lighting lol.
> ...



Yes guys CAN have sexi asses too, you are talking to one of em. All that deep squatting, you bet I got a caboose. the black chisk love me! lol.
As for the pic, yeah the lighting is great. I cut out that piece of ass from a wallpaper, you should see the whole thang! 



> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> BTW, I looked at your pics and they suck, give me more hard evidence on what Gr81 is all about



You show me yours and I show you mine!


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> BTW, I looked at your pics and they sucked the heart right out of my eyes
> with a name like Gr81 I should of realized
> your image would leave me stunned and mesmerized
> ...


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

well she can spit that game after all! ha ha. good stuff manic. flippin it sideways dude..


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Jin was probably his name, cats got flow doe.
> if its so easy Balla then hop in tha cicrle and flip sum shit here! lol



Thats what I'm sayin'
if this was a battle you'd take a slayin'
step up quick got dues to be payin
look how fast this rhyme got layed in


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> well she can spit that game after all! ha ha. good stuff manic. flippin it sideways dude..


I'm on a roll
like back in the day's when we'd smoke a bowl
and then flow all night in our favorite hole
in the wall bar Red Lion
about honies we were spyin
speakin on how hard they'd be be cryin'
how far we could have them bendin' their spine n'
how many drinks we'd have to buy em
before we got them hook and line 
and sinka
take'em to the room and pokem in the stinka


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

aiight yo, check it,..
If things don't change they gon stay tha same,
cuz dats tha way the game,
so I stay awake 'n face the pain, Im tryna break tha plane
of what'chou seen before and what you hearin now aloud,
I'm either kept in shroud or stand about so proud
fucc what you hearin now,
U punks can't float a flow dat hits both high'n low
I know exactly what U show, U got no fuccin clue just how a poet goes 'n rips this piece as a feat, your predicable rhyme flow stinks
my intellectual abilities impedes your mind ta think quick as a blink
....

thats just off the top since Manic is by his self spittin. I be back with it


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

Shit I had one in cue
about the 2pac interview
now I lost it in my brain stew
I'll fish it out later and spit it for you
somethin' bout game by any other name would be the same
strife for life dodgin' bullets and knifes
blah, blah this and some other hype


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

why'd I hit submit I still have more to type
must be that these beats are ripe 
and that the timings right
cause I could go at it all damn night
got rhytyms leading me like a guiding light
gotta keep this thread filled with life
at least until the others fill the flow bug bite


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

I got skills that have MC's on bended knees
beggin ManicLion please, please,please
like I got the cure for their disease
that start to speak and their mouths jsut seize
up like their tongues swollen from bee stings
when it comes to this me and Gr8 are the kings
step up so we can knock you on your g-l-u-t-e's
yea I'm using muscular terminologies


shit got distracted now my minds on freeze
I'll be back in 2 or 3


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

Copied from the Interview thread:

missin 2pac 2 sad he had 2 go
people sayin' he still lives
yeah I got 'im right now in stereo
tall tales and rumors abound
I don't beleive them though
minds think some whack stuff 
don't you know?
His favorite number was 7 mine is too
I was born the seventh month of 77 
but the day starts with 2
and ends with 6 
I used to hang at a place called 7 Star
maybe our spirits passed in galaxy real far
multiply 7 times the 5 points of that star
you get 35 now subtract 2 thats 33
in this year 2004 thats how old he'd be
what about the 6?, that's his birth month see
how things can be twisted to all degrees
So let's put away these conspiracies
Let Tupac Shakur rest in Peace
Please


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Jin was probably his name, cats got flow doe.
> if its so easy Balla then hop in tha cicrle and flip sum shit here! lol



my rhyming is like williams hungs singing !!!


----------



## Spitfire (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Jin was probably his name, cats got flow doe.
> if its so easy Balla then hop in tha cicrle and flip sum shit here! lol



Jin is the shit

"your girl must be an alcoholic the way shes suckin down Jin"


----------



## gr81 (May 26, 2004)

"....she swallowed my egg roll"

that was the funniest IMO. lol


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

My girlfriends daughter likes Jin, she went to his concert here awhile back.
she got his sweat rag, what's up with that?


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> my rhyming is like williams hungs singing !!!



my rhyming is like williams hungs singing...

Willies still got the girls hanging off his ding ding
must be spikin their drinks with ginseng
cause tone ain't all that dude is lacking
looks like he has Downs Syndrome or something
so I find it hard to get myself laughing
at his She Bang, She Banging
to me it's all degrading

see how easy that was it's just like skeeting
once you get the motion you'll be completing
about million strokes and your hands'll be bleeding

come on son step up and do the damn thing


----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2004)

Me and a lioness in a bar, just a hole in the wall
about an hour later you'd find us in a bathroom stall
pulled her thong to the side started rubbin her with one paw 
the other holdin me up so I wouldn't fall
she pulled me out and sunk her chin to my balls
bout to dick her when suddenly I paused
slipped on a slicker you know because
proceeded to stick her when she dug in her claws
thats the first time I gave a woman an O and it wasn't false
the next best time was when I learned bout workin the jaws
back in the days when all of my flings were free-falls
the day's when I had no laws and no clause
to stay true to my cause, 
my baby doll's the downest it was for her I gave up the sauce
Don't tell her put she's my queen, my main lioness, my all


----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Once upon a time I found myself in Thailand
> let me tell ya 'bout the make you wanna cry land
> the gun in your mouth, click, POW and die land
> ...



mess with me I'll inflict so much pain you'll wish you were a masochist
as I pummel you with my smashing fists...
if I start gettin' manic you know I'm pissed
won't take long for my heel to connect with your lips
next thing you know you wake in an ambulance
medics poking your extremities asking "Do you feel this"
don't ever get jotted down on my shit list
might find yourself walking the street on acid with slit wrists
in a dress and wig holding a sign saying "I'm Osama's Mistress"
just lettin you know my revenge ain't the sweetest. 
I know this rhyme went from good, to bad to ugliest
that's just to show I am the realist
from now on I'll let my fangs show no more concealment
by the way whoever used this mike last?
it smells like ass flavored breath mints
better quit before my shit stops making sense


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

*Nip, Tuck, Suck and Snip Snip* 
On obesity I'll make an attempt
from my rhymes no ones exempt
give me a subject it will get pimped
already did one for IT the Gimp
I know Albob don't like fat girls showing their hips 
or sloppy jelly rolls instead of chiseled middrifts
flowin over their pants like they ain't got no damned sense
if you didn't have to suck in to put it on then you know that shit fits
if you had to then try to lay off of them chips
suckin down hotdogs like pornstars suck on dicks
get some exercise do some leg lifts
cause lookin at your fatass is giving me the pits
looks like you live off of bacon and grits
you probably got a chronic case of the shits
do something please before you end up needing nip, tuck, suck and snip,snip
like put down that gallon jug of soda you sip
from everday to wash down your bag of cheese nips
Stop laughing you fat bastard you just got dissed


----------



## kvyd (May 29, 2004)

Its good to see people rhymin for fun
the likes of manic and great one
when i read this thread i started laughing
mostly bout the one on hungs ding ding


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> my rhyming is like williams hungs singing...
> 
> Willies still got the girls hanging off his ding ding
> must be spikin their drinks with ginseng
> ...


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

hey maniclion - can you do a rap with my name in it?


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

first you gotta kick a ryhme for us mousie, cmon. nobody else but me and manic up in here and we are bored

let er rip..


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> let er rip..



okay, here we go...


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

?! well....ok...not quite what I had in mind. You stink! lol ha ha


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Well what should I rhyme about?


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

hmmm, whatever comes off the top of your head. what are you thinkin about right now? take that and put a spin on it..its not that hard. I just take something thats bothering me, or something that I love doing or whatever and expand on that I guess..it doesn't have to be some five star quality freestyle, just fo fun


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

I'm gettin fed up with this bitch named Rich 
he just bitchidy bitch bitch bitch bitch bitches
Scares me to death that this dude is a cop
when his pie hole is flappin I jus wanna scream stop.
Bet he's the kinda dude likes to cry in his beer
Thinks his hard luck story we jus all gots to hear
poor me poor me pour me a drink
his opinion is that  everyone stinks
We're all out to get him n we don't understand
he's a big fuckin hero just a hell of a man
Ain't a fuckin thing that he's wrong about 
he's smarter than God he has no fuckin doubt.
Dis dis dissin up a rope pissin 
I think that Rich has got a few screws missin.
Rant rant rant motherfucker n rave
bet on the ground a few times you've been laid
by some bad ass motherfucker who got sick of your lip
n now you're busy cryin on your poor me trip.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Uh if this is too uh mouthy let me know so I can delete it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Wow, he really needed that too, been quite the jerk-off lately. Good job


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" Thanks """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

 Can't wait til he comes in here with this "quote" shit and points out what you said wrong about him.. should be fun.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

...............take.......... care.........


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

CLASSIC!!


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

there you go, a little bit ragefull, but hey, I still like it. who is rich thou rock? he just got fucced up who ever he is, gawd damm..


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

a political know it all that spells Clinton with a K


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

Sweet
thanks *Mz Gaz-a* for comin' hot with the heat
you cut *Rich* so low hes got eyebrows for feet
it's not mouthy at all so do not delete
as for *mousie* blowin ass from her seat
put your favorite rap song on low so you just hear the beat
then let your mind adlib with lyrics unique
it can be about anything we're not here to critique
we're all just typeset M-cees 
who'd have that deer at the mike look if we actually
had to verbalize these
so go ahead it's all iries

As for *Bigballa*
you can't be a shot calla if you can't holla'
so hurry up and spit or do ya swalla'
pay your dues for your name only a dolla'
worth of thoughts you know 100 pennies divided by 2 cents you folla'
thats 50 cents as words if you ain't a schola'
*Gr81* earned his keep from Walla-walla
as did the *Rockgaz-a* with the the Leo daughta'
and I'll except kvyd who pushed the thread a bit fartha'
consider this lifting for the brain to make ya smarta'
alright thats it I need some wata'


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

That was good...but I only ripped ass because gr81 told me to.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> hey maniclion - can you do a rap with my name in it?


Just finished a set when this girl named mousie
came yellin' at me "do me do me please"
as she dropped on her knees
I said sorry I'm spent and shoved the mike in her mouth piece
and screamed to to the audience "Up next... mousie droppin philosophies"


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2004)

A compilation from another board:

*ManicLion:*
Have you ever heard a cacophony of crickets 
that could drive you nuts with a quickness 
just train your mind to tune out the bullshit 
I learned how when I lived like a convict 
on a guided missle boat with the Aegis 
if you don't know thats a USS naval ship
*NAKHI the SOLORIAN:*
now it is put in reverse I follow the Lion after he flipped, 
verses about a point in time that I reminisce, 
over, 
I used to be a sailor, 
but the Persian Gulf episode made me feel like a traitor, 
fightin' Bush's war, 
I did two tours, 
the desert heat boiled me to my inner core, 
now look what is in store, 
for those who don't know that Illuminatti is not foklore, 
it is actual fact, 
worse than the epidemic of crack, 
cause they hide and lay in the back, 
waiting for the right time to attack
*ManicLion:*
luminats' pick up the slack 
jacketed minds like armor for flack 
swarm thru with verbal clack clack 
surprised, enemies lack the knack to react
now watch as I hijack 
your crown with a mind hack 
feed my messages thru brain taps 
comin' unexpected like flashbacks 
got a million tools in my backpack 
cause I'm a lyrical pack rat


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2004)

Wu-Tang Style

Long range FingerJabs transmit across wires 
pokin' at your eyes sparkin' wildfires 
synapses blazed up, DOORS open wider 
pupils spread out... I'm 'bout to inspire 

Lesson One: Ten Knuckle Style 
Flex your meat hooks even when tired 

Lesson Two: Tiger Style 
Keep the claws short, but sharp like a Tiger 

Lesson Three: Chameleon Style 
Follow the flow of the Monks from Shaolin Isle 
by mimicking their method in your exile 

The Final Lesson: Phoenix Talon Style 
Learn to execute by diving in from many miles 
upon your pray, take their soul, then return it with a smile 

Do not abuse these lessons, only use them to go higher 
Now practice, to my daily meditations I retire


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Comin at ya like my man Bruce Lee
only use two words to put ya on ya knees
Your lyrics are seemin to take a deep direction
Damn though how'd ya give me this flow infection
My tongue wets my lips an in a second thats split
I'm rippin through you like a bullet hit
Step up ta the keyboard with ya hands all a shakin
Stumble your words cause talent ya fakin
You can relax now take a deep breath
sit back n ya seat old man n I'll do tha rest
there comes a day in the life of all mastas
student has him on his back cuz now he's the fastest


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2004)

this thread is funny

your rhyming skills are right on the money.  



there is my $ .002 to you thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

thanks at 1st I was gettin irritated w Maniclion for rhyming all the time n ya know what they say don't knock it till you've tried it... turned out to be a lot of fun


----------



## mousie (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, and don't knock The Rock until you try him!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

ooo I wanna try him


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2004)

*I prey on No Limit Soldiers*

back to blades to neck form a triangle defense 
important GodBody structure, trapezius 
 pyramid holding that orb for the sense 
ThirdEye containment with no fence
Apply No Limit to your intelligences
Soldier or find yourself catching glimpses
of me running in the the jungle through lenses
scopin' me but your sure shot surely misses
I'm comin' up on you like the Ghost and the Darkness
rip open your solar plexus, leavin' you heartless
In basic terms increase your smartness
you got Tanks of Gold, I got far less 
and still got more than you regardless
more to the game than the material but your retardedness
has rubbed off on your fans so I started this
now I finish this, 
let my Pride eat you up like a can a' Starkist


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

Manic that shit is harder to 
listen to than Killerabz' journal.
If ya can't dazzel em with brilliance 
baffel em with bullshit?
Don't think we are talking to Mr. Steve Hawking
give entertainment or shoo go walking.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

btw not trying to knock you out with that last 1 just make a point. 
We are havin a hard time gettin anyone to look at this thread. I thought someone would bite by now. That too cryprtic shit is cool if you analize it but it ain't that kinda world. my ears n my smile wanna happy time easy. I think there is a reason more people know who Steve King is than Steve Hawking.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2004)

That last one wasn't being cryptic, it flat out showed how much I despise rap artists like Master P 





 and his No Limit Soldiers aka. his click and sometimes his fans.

Tanks of Gold refers to their logo
which symbolizes the overall message of the music they put out, nothing but bling bling and poppin off random shots in the hood.





My brother used to run around singing his song, "P'll make ya say Uhhhhhhhhhhnnn nana nanaaaaaa"  which to me sounds like someone taken a big shit but their constipated.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> That last one wasn't being cryptic, it flat out showed how much I despise rap artists like Master P


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2004)

Now this is being cryptic droppin' Mathematics and science for the dumb

1 x 1 x 1 x 1 x 1 
equals One 
You, me, Earth, the Moon, the Sun 
it all comes down to One 
3 eyes form One vision dun 
One is where it all begun 
and someday it will all end in One


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> That last one wasn't being cryptic, it flat out showed how much I despise rap artists like Master P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay now I really see how much I don't know about this stuff. It is fun though but me just big silly amature.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 5, 2004)

Another Encrypted Sequence:

I follow the path of the Enlightened
others think them too but it's just pretend 
first chance they get it's starts all over again 
find them wandering aimless chasing after sin 
comin at me harsh, a smile I lend 
stabbin' at my heart, their heart I mend 
second chance they get it starts all over again 
and I sit by thinkin "Will this cycle ever END?"


----------



## maniclion (Jun 15, 2004)

Warrior, tugs the wire tight so it won't buckle under the might 
of his coarse sighs of the battles humble thunder he cries 
the slaughters, fields of green speckled with red 
visions of lifeless glazed over eyes fill him with dread 
blood soaked bandages morph to scarred appendages 
the badges of honor suffered through anguish 
flames of intense hate will never extinguish 
he instead uses them to forge these blades 
he uses to chop down the charades 
of jokers provoking wars with no glory 
I'll be back I've only begun with my story


----------



## djrx06 (Jun 16, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> thats good bro, buts its a lot harder to rhyme in person than revising it while typing !!!
> 
> anyone remember that chinese kid on bet a while ago, he was pretty cooL!


Why are you such a hater?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Warrior, tugs the wire tight so it won't buckle under the might
> of his coarse sighs of the battles humble thunder he cries
> the slaughters, fields of green speckled with red
> visions of lifeless glazed over eyes fill him with dread
> ...




Awesome Manic really awesome.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Awesome Manic really awesome.


Thanks


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2004)

My rage hidden within in the darkness 
appears in a furious flash of brightness 
lightning blast fades into nothingness 
regathers to blend with the shadowless,
 apparitions of the ancients 
alone in a fit of patience,
I kick at the piles of ashes 
all that remains of my challenges, 
sit in silence, pick at my callouses 
meditate a while on my malices 
Wait for the next to try and knock off my balances


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2004)

I build my Temple strengthen the ties to my bones 
a break from the 1000 kings I've de-throned 
settle in, draw my blade let it be honed 
on the eyes of fellow warriors in poem 
ciphers, cryptic psalms from unclenched palms 
open fist jabs to remain in the calm 
relieve the pressure in these uneasy qualms 
between battles, when no ones beating at my walls 
rattle the bag of teeth I removed from them jaws
look back over my shoulder at the sunbleached skulls
they deserved it, cause they tried to chain me with laws


----------



## maniclion (Jun 18, 2004)

Tri-optic nerve dispersed illusions 
spot the truth buried under confusions 
jot the proof without no delusion 
they got cloven hoofed demons in the highest of institutions 
sayin' you got the power while they do the choosin' 
mocked battles thrown while the real war we're losin' 
Anger IS a gift, propels this fury I'm spewin' 
criticize the highest powers is the duty I'm doin' 
Checks and balances keep it real, if not us, who then?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2004)

This is about my Job @ Inter-Island Solar Supply where I design alternative energy systems to cut down on our dependency on OIL. 

I bid my day's at the double I Solar 
my working place yo I'm an activist soldier 
had your doubts but I'm a real live ass warrior 
I fight the system that insists on meltin' the Polar 
scorch the Earth just so their pockets get swoller 
starve the kids while those rockets get bolder 
at times I feel like Atlas with all this weight on my shoulda' 
point my verbal piece at the capitalist domes and unload a 
21 clip a salute to the inalienable rights that they sold ya 
increase the taxes so they can increase their pow'as 
I'm tellin' ya'll react now or we face the darkest of hours


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2004)

one inch punch gotcha tossin your lunch 
spillin' your last supper all down the front 
poke, poke your clutchin' your throat 
stole your wind your sails fall broke 
up my stream with no paddle leave you to float 
with currents free flowin' on these words that I spoke 
poke, poke once again you proceeded to choke 
up the rest while ponderin' this note that I wrote
smoke it up smoke it like dope 
if ya can't take it then ya can't cope 
ya got 3000 poems and still got no hope 
toss you a line watch ya grope for the rope 
ya sinkin' under down low your last word is blope 
should call you MC Froggy cause all you do is croak 
why you so nervous sweat got your panties all soaked 
get goin' guy cause your the epitome of joke


----------



## maniclion (Jun 22, 2004)

look around and see all that is crumbling
rotten mouths decay from all of their mumbling
old men walking with canes, and it's humbling
young men in broken frames with their rumbling
livin' life fast, zooming through like a bumble bee
actin' harder than steel but they know they're just wanna be's
I slow-mo my mind player and study the hummings
attach to the passer-by thoughts like I was road thumbing
the lion steps away from the shade for a sunning
eyes closed, head up, forgetting all of the nothing
they shove sounds and I again feel their weak grunting
push on the play and they all begin running 
minds racing 80 percent of it on sinning for money


----------



## maniclion (Jun 24, 2004)

Real trouble feeds through lines 
black plague oil and blown mines 
greed mongers betray shown signs 
Mother withered, scabbed n broken sighs 
expels dark lung, chokes, dies
we need to heed her cries 
NOW!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

ok i was gonna bring this thread up to ask one question

WHAT IN THE HELL!
DOES 
"WOOKIN PA NUB"
MEAN????


----------



## maniclion (Jun 24, 2004)

Ah, that was in the 'We Got Dale Mabry Wookin' Pa Nub' verse

Cut from another forum:
*"wookin **pa **nub*...it's Buckwheat from the Little Rascals a character that *Eddie **Murphy* impersonated back in the good ole days of SNL 

so he did this sketch...i think it was Buckwheat singing love songs..and Buckwheat has this funny voice..so it's hard to understand him..but one of the songs was "*wookin **pa **nub* in all da wong paces" meaning "looking for love in all the wrong places"

_Dale has Buckwheats in his avatar, that's how wookin' pa nub came to be._


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Ah, that was in the 'We Got Dale Mabry Wookin' Pa Nub' verse
> 
> Cut from another forum:
> *"wookin **pa **nub*...it's Buckwheat from the Little Rascals a character that *Eddie **Murphy* impersonated back in the good ole days of SNL
> ...


   awesome


----------



## maniclion (Jun 24, 2004)

http://mfile.akamai.com/3321/wmv/cinemanw.download.akamai.com/3321/lge/snl/eddie_murphy_buckwheat-150Kbps.asx

For your viewing enjoyment.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2004)

My son is screaming "it's Eddie Murphy"


----------



## maniclion (Jun 25, 2004)

Generals around their cauldrons of caffeine brew
point to maps depicting fields where bodies are strewn
calculating strikes watch that school yard, BOOM
oops wrong vicinity, 
fuck them though their jus' seeds of the enemy
see not that they're breeding more hate on me
a lone man not involved in that conflict
but I'm grouped as one, and seen as a target


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2004)

very nice, gave me goosebumps


----------



## maniclion (Jun 26, 2004)

cerebral eclipse, out of synch and delayed
verbal gun clips, bust a fink to the grave
when they shackle the lost like slaves
they tear down the dam n' start a wave
of rebellion, cause the system has fell in
to trance like states, with pointless mandates
minimum mandatory sentenced marinate
in their cells come juiced and abused
more clouded their views, lost youths
severely shortened fuse, nothing to lose
they strike out at the world as it caves in
on them cause death is the ultimate liber-a-tion


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2004)

Heads are nodding off to sleep
dead to the world they rot in heaps
have to bring knowledge to peeps in sheets 
of music mix it with something amusing
cause they have A.D.D too long risk losing
the attention mixed in confusion, hit'em with some Confucius
Buddha, Mohammed or Jesus
teach'em what the Golden Rule is
that we're all the same species, interchangeable pieces
like a bag of Reeces, different color skin but same hues within
stop drowning our youths in sin


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 29, 2004)

A lotta cats try to flow, try to be cool
 I prefer to kick back, marinate by the pool
 I got no flow, but I'm into havin fun
 So I'ma back off and let manic run


----------



## maniclion (Jun 30, 2004)

time to let loose, break from the truths
let my mind run aloof in the jetstream
caught in a daydream scene is serene
tear drop hit's the glass with a ping
rings inpirational the muse sings irrational
melodies chaotic harmonies echo the wall
sprayed with the art of cosmic calls
planetary balls align breaking laws
of physics, mystics read paws, pause
cause the future is shifting, ripping
the fabric of the static universe
with a lurch it launches into overdrive
better hang on to survive, Mach 5
fast comes the swarm from a hive
blow by the storming of lies
realize we don't all have the same eyes
hair or skin spin the record ahead to the end
mold and bend thoughts locked in vaults
of pent up anger we're all siblings not strangers
words cut like razors when spit by the haters
boxed up debators, scared of change so they hang
those different with indifference bloodstained
cloaks, crosses smoke the otherside embers are stoked
into a blazing firestorm, push for reform they ignore'm
tried to take out the core in 'em, awoke the warrior within
and they fought it, spasmodic the Hatred Lie dying
but alas the children were no longer fighting
inciting one another to create 
eyes swung open like gates, Doors knocked off hinges
reconstruction of bridges closed gaps 
no one heard the hisses, those gasps
of the Hatred as it's eyes went vacant
blanket of fog veiled it soft, wind lifted it off
and it had vanished 
no longer part of our language


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2004)

goosebumps n tears. so a book really? when? I definately want two copies me n my leo daughter think manic is amazing.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 1, 2004)

when I feast I break bread for those with the least
on a leash slavin' but starvin sadness is carved in
by each tear that they cry when the hungerins'
stabbin' their belly like knife twist doubles 'em
over, lil' tike fists clenchin' their mothers
while others are snug under covers
no poltergeist hovers, sisters and brothers
every last one of us should love first
but the ego is one curse 
see ourselves as survivors,
instincts older than Bibles, 
need to be cut and rewired
to put the hungry and tired 
in front of fat old men with spare tires
for guts these Jabba the Huts that hire servants to work for pennies an hour
while they run 'n cower at the top of a tower getting off on their power
cause money speaks louder thats why I'm so sour
why I'm a truth sounder a dig for proof founder
through counter-intelligence, I reverse their relevance
with the Five Elements, 
water keepin' our cells membranes fit 
earth providing the substinence, 
wind spreading the environment
sun feeding the greenest plants
love overpowering with dominance


----------



## maniclion (Jul 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> goosebumps n tears. so a book really? when? I definately want two copies me n my leo daughter think manic is amazing.


I'm thinking of recording, I'm putting down beats right now learning how to produce on some music programs.  Maybe I'll put a book of lyrics out with the music, cause theirs always more lyrics than songs.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 1, 2004)

very nice. i believe your heart, talent and passion will take you all the way.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2004)

odd bent key now as I click quick with these triple sighted inventions
living on these cataclysms, skies refractions of prisms
rainbow streaked troposphere reflections of the tropics clear in the mirror
of the sea surrounding me, all eye see is all I see when I put my mind at peace
universally bound entity be grounded in levitation of a soul found empty
minimalistic existing with plenty of all, awe inspiring requiring release of the beast
hood covers my mane priesthood discovers my pain, meditate on a plane
perpindicular to the grain in the wood pulped to thickness of tissue
like flesh, press the pencil lead, hand waltz verbal assaults on pages
herbal unlocks the cages thought water rages busts out the gauges
with intellectual pressure passed down thru the ages


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2004)

Where did my inspiration go?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> time to let loose, break from the truths
> let my mind run aloof in the jetstream
> caught in a daydream scene is serene
> tear drop hit's the glass with a ping
> ...


Man how I wish this would hurry up and become true.  I hate hatred.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 27, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> odd bent key now as I click quick with these triple sighted inventions
> living on these cataclysms, skies refractions of prisms
> rainbow streaked troposphere reflections of the tropics clear in the mirror
> of the sea surrounding me, all eye see is all I see when I put my mind at peace
> ...




Through the ages...

...I turned to the pages of the inspirations written by the ancients
From the towers of babylon to the librarys of alexandria, i have become enlightened through meditation... 


fuck i have to go...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont rap, but I pee a lot when I listen to Beastie Boys.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Through the ages...
> 
> ...I turned to the pages of the inspirations written by the ancients
> From the towers of babylon to the librarys of alexandria, i have become enlightened through meditation...
> ...


Well you better come back and finish....


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 27, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Well you better come back and finish....




...dont worry i always hit back...
and rip raps...
you couldnt spit bars, if you threw up a kit kat
so just sit back, relax and get drunk
my rhymes got your more stimulated than maximum pump
when i battle rappers, i keep backin' em up
until their in a corner, then i slap em like punks...
you know the score, im undefeated and ready for war man...
frustrate you like IM conservatives reading posts by foreman



I was messing with the flow pattern more because I'm tired and can't type anything original....


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 28, 2005)

last ryhme was more battle oriented... but keep it going...


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 29, 2005)

ok, less battle oriented...


so eloquently...
i present a written delicacy...
entranced by soft rythms, i let the melodies envelop me
try to find the perfect verse...
to give my life relevancy
with such concertration...
i might even win a spelling bee
verses spreading through the population...
i listen to what the voices keep tellin' me...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 30, 2005)

*I can flow...*

Especially in the morning. Sometimes I even have to stop after a few minutes take a short break and start flowing again...


----------

